# Train-Rite Bird Boy Launchers



## Friedelsheim (Nov 8, 2007)

Any thoughts good or bad on Train-Rite Bird Boy Launchers. 

I'm looking for a launcher that will be mainly used for retrieve work for NAVHDA testing.


----------



## rider (Apr 1, 2010)

used trainrite to train and have run hunt tests with them . i think the are great and work excellent. nice arc and very consistent.


----------



## Joe Martin (Feb 1, 2006)

Well made and throw a country mile. Great for launching a flyer - you just step down with your toe so you aren't off balance when the bird is launched. They do weigh more than the smaller aluminum launchers - mine are a couple of years old and have held up well. I think that the newer units are powder coated.


----------



## Joel907 (Aug 17, 2012)

Will dogtra electronics work them. 
How do they do with larg birds


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes- Dogtra or TriTronics work with the TrainRite Products.


----------



## rookie (Sep 22, 2003)

Joel
They will work with both Tri tronics and Dogtra. We have had a few people use bumper boy new system. You could throw turkeys with this launcher if needed. Big Ducks or heavy birds are not a problem!
Warren Price
Trainrite 


Joel907 said:


> Will dogtra electronics work them.
> How do they do with larg birds


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

Overpriced!!!!!!


----------



## rookie (Sep 22, 2003)

Brett
You get what you pay for! Our Launchers are stable on hill sides with adjustable feet and can also be staked down if needed you do not see that with others. You also have the safest most reliable Release on the market. You can adjust the length of your throws at the Launcher rather than move the Launcher to place the bird. If you go to our website you will not see all those replacement parts because we do not have warranty problems. Since we started producing launchers for the public the only repairs we have had to do were caused by equipment abuse (run over, fell off the trailer or atv, etc)! Trainrite Cords have a service life of five years and over when maintained. We have several launchers that are over ten years old and are still working with the original cords! They are made in the USA not imported and assembled here!!

Over all the difference in cost is about $125.00 considering what you are getting it is a good deal! Ask the Pros who use them daily; they can't afford lost time on failed equipment!

Warren Price

www.trainrite.net


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

My trainer uses them and has for the last year or so. I'm working with him and all the dogs at least every other week so I get to work with them also. They go through a lot of hard use and have held up great. They launch a bird a country mile. Easy to set up and use. He has never had any problems what so ever with these launchers.


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

I've used just about every launcher on the market and each one has its pros and cons.The only con on your launchers is price. I will stick by my opinion of the cost outweighs any benefit. PBJ budget regards!



rookie said:


> Brett
> You get what you pay for! Our Launchers are stable on hill sides with adjustable feet and can also be staked down if needed you do not see that with others. You also have the safest most reliable Release on the market. You can adjust the length of your throws at the Launcher rather than move the Launcher to place the bird. If you go to our website you will not see all those replacement parts because we do not have warranty problems. Since we started producing launchers for the public the only repairs we have had to do were caused by equipment abuse (run over, fell off the trailer or atv, etc)! Trainrite Cords have a service life of five years and over when maintained. We have several launchers that are over ten years old and are still working with the original cords! They are made in the USA not imported and assembled here!!
> 
> Over all the difference in cost is about $125.00 considering what you are getting it is a good deal! Ask the Pros who use them daily; they can't afford lost time on failed equipment!
> ...


----------



## rookie (Sep 22, 2003)

Brett
I wish you would look on used equipment for sale on RTF! There you will find all kinds of Launchers for sale but not a Trainrite! If people felt they paid to much I'm sure they would they would sell them if a better piece of equipment were available! Cost should always be considered against satisfaction and longevity! If you want to train with top quality equipment cost is not the big priority but reliabilty is!
Warren Price
www.trainrite.net


BrettG said:


> I've used just about every launcher on the market and each one has its pros and cons.The only con on your launchers is price. I will stick by my opinion of the cost outweighs any benefit. PBJ budget regards!


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

I still stand by my opinion and it is just that an opinion. Take that and $0.50 and you can't buy a cup of coffee these days. I didn't stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night either.


----------



## rookie (Sep 22, 2003)

Brett if I meet you at the MN I will buy the cup of Coffee!
Warren


BrettG said:


> I still stand by my opinion and it is just that an opinion. Take that and $0.50 and you can't buy a cup of coffee these days. I didn't stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night either.


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

Hope to get down for a day or 2 to watch, will have to look you up.


----------

